# Trouble in Browse Resort Review



## maggiesmom (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm logged in, but what 



 We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again.
 We apologize for the inconvenience. 

 TUG Home  

 if you are seeing this page and using america online (AOL) as your web browser, we recommend minimizing aol and trying the internet explorer icon on your desktop for a better online experience with TUG


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 24, 2014)

ah ha, i see this problem now too.

let me see what I can do.


----------



## maggiesmom (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, just rec your email .


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 24, 2014)

just as an update, looks like someone was working on the sort order for newest reviews and accidentally changed something.

marketplace is still working, but reviews are offline for awahile until its corrected.

sorry for the delay, we expect everything back to normal soon.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 24, 2014)

should be fixed now, sorry for the delay.

sadly we had to remove the mods uploaded to fix the newest review sorting...not sure why that broke things.


----------

